# TYRES TO REPLACE



## EEC177 (Mar 11, 2020)

HI
I am new to this forum
i have a june 2011 gt*r with run flats, i need to replace the rear tyres and was wondering what is best
i am open to non run flat, will car be okay with front on run flats and rears on non run flats
do i need to stick with bridgestones or can use other branded make


FRONT TYRE255/40ZRF/20Bridgestone Potenza RE070RREAR TYRE285/35ZRF/20Bridgestone Potenza RE070R


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Do not mix runflats and non run flats! 

Most owners are now fitting the Michelin S4S tyre which is a non runflat, the preferred size is 265/35 Fronts and 305/30 Rears.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

barry P. said:


> Do not mix runflats and non run flats!
> 
> Most owners are now fitting the Michelin S4S tyre which is a non runflat, the preferred size is 265/35 Fronts and 305/30 Rears.



Totally agree but did you see the thread a short while back where one owner had mixed runflats with standard tyres? I dont think he had driven it hard just road use.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Last year one of the Supercar Experience Day companies I work for accidently mixed runflats and non runflats, the instructor working in the car took it out first thing in the morning to warm it up and after 3 laps asked me to drive it as he didn’t think it was safe, I did one lap and came in to check the tyre pressures and then noticed the mix of tyres, wheels were swapped and car felt much better.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

barry P. said:


> Last year one of the Supercar Experience Day companies I work for accidently mixed runflats and non runflats, the instructor working in the car took it out first thing in the morning to warm it up and after 3 laps asked me to drive it as he didn’t think it was safe, I did one lap and came in to check the tyre pressures and then noticed the mix of tyres, wheels were swapped and car felt much better.


Yes I dont need convincing.


----------



## EEC177 (Mar 11, 2020)

hi
as i only use the car on normal roads and normal speed driving and very low mileage user
i am not that worried about mixing rear non flat with front run flat (these will need replacing soon anyways)
so i will in the near future have all non run flats
question is as normal driving is there a difference that i will feel between the 2
i would also stick to the same size as fitted originally
regards


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

EEC177 said:


> hi
> as i only use the car on normal roads and normal speed driving and very low mileage use


then sell up and buy a Ford Fiesta! ??


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

EEC177 said:


> hi
> as i only use the car on normal roads and normal speed driving and very low mileage user
> i am not that worried about mixing rear non flat with front run flat (these will need replacing soon anyways)
> so i will in the near future have all non run flats
> ...



You could almost fit any type of tyre if you are not a fast driver. I still like the runflats but I know plenty who have moved over from them. Certainly for fast driving I preferred the runflats


----------



## EEC177 (Mar 11, 2020)

TREG said:


> You could almost fit any type of tyre if you are not a fast driver. I still like the runflats but I know plenty who have moved over from them. Certainly for fast driving I preferred the runflats


HI
Thanks for your revert
non run flats as they are cheaper also
which brand would you suggest 
stick to bridgestone or other brand whould be no real difference
regards


----------



## EEC177 (Mar 11, 2020)

Chronos said:


> then sell up and buy a Ford Fiesta! ??


hi
ok fair comment
but doesn't look as nice


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

EEC177 said:


> HI
> Thanks for your revert
> non run flats as they are cheaper also
> which brand would you suggest
> ...


I like Bridgestones as they have a good tyre depth. I'm sure Dunlops only have 5mm on from new??


----------



## EEC177 (Mar 11, 2020)

TREG said:


> I like Bridgestones as they have a good tyre depth. I'm sure Dunlops only have 5mm on from new??


hi
bridestones non runflat re050A is ok to fit
but re070 run on flat is only £15.00 more


----------

